
FBI issues formal warning on massive malware network linked to Russia - cryptoz
http://thehill.com/policy/cybersecurity/389366-fbi-issues-formal-warning-of-massive-malware-network-linked-to-russia
======
elipsey
Anyone still running open source firmware? I gave up and cried when I noticed
the version of Tomato I was using had been unmaintained for several years, and
couldn't find any reasonable way to replace my router or my firmware that
satisfied the matrix of router-to-firmware compatibility. My router kept
crashing, and I noticed the unmaintained-ness of the firmware while trying to
diagnose it. Eventually it seemed like the hardware was bad. Since then I have
been using one I found in the trash at the hacker space; seems pretty legit.

I'm starting to think there's no momentum/incentive for anyone with adequate
resources to maintain decent open firmware that works on many devices. This is
sad, because the vendors don't seem to show any sign of starting to give a
shit about maintainance. So now what?

~~~
nubb
I run a CentOS box with Shorewall as the iptables wrapper as my
router/firewall.

We must be kindred spirits because I was running some ancient version of
Tomato that i loved on an old buffalo AP only to find Tomato had basically
died.

~~~
craftyguy
Similar setup here. I will never again trust someone else to maintain some
firmware that is restricted to special devices.

